# Any security camera specialists ?



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I've been lucky for over thirty years, but I'm inclined to add a video Hi-def monitoring system...Probably 4-5 outside, and three inside... Any specialists ?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

SAM's sells a Samsung system that is very easy to install and it's HD with a 1TB drive.


----------



## Dirt Roads (Dec 10, 2015)

Im no specialist but I am an IT consultant. I know a smidge about DVR/security systems and I definitely know how to set up your network to access them from internet and such. If you are looking for CCTV or such I know a lot less. Anyways you can email or PM me and I will impart any knowledge I have. I can also find out a lot as most of my company's clients are credit unions and small businesses and we deal with them and/or vendors


----------



## Dirt Roads (Dec 10, 2015)

Apparently there isnt PM. So you may email me russ at spidernetworks dot net
or
call/text 954 816 2470


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

Feel free to shoot me a PM. I have a lot of experience with security systems and can put together a custom package that will work the way you need it to. I will be more than happy to chat with you about proper placement / models / features and whatever other questions you may have 

I don't handle installations but I've partnered with a few recommended installers in the area that will be able to give you a quote as well (if you're interested)


----------

